# RailPro



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Just finished up adding a RaiPro to my C-19. And it works awesome! Battery R/C with quality sound.


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Here's a video of my RailPro powered layout. I installed 3500mAh 4s Lipo battery in each of these locos. I can get about an hour runtime out them pulling a train this size with the sound on.


The Railpro module is about 1/2" high and 1x3" size. Includes sound! I used the stock Aristo speaker in the SD45 and an aftermarket speaker in the F3. The F3's speaker has a woofer box so it's a much more deeper sound. I like it and intend to replace the SD45 speaker with one.


Sound is excellent, even tho you can't tell on the video. Also, there's a Mars lighting effect that's on the F3, but since the lights are LEDs, they flicker due to the digital camera's inherent snapshotting of the video stream. Viewing the SD45 gyralite above the cab and the F3 Mars is outstanding.


MUing with RailPro is easy. Select a loco from a graphic display on the handheld as #1, then keep selecting more locos until you have the consist you want. Thats it.


I can't say how much I love the RailPro for battery operation. I just wish their modules were small enough for N scale.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Very cool! I agree on the RailPro it’s is very sweet, easy to use. And your layout is the perfect size. Can’t wait to see how the landscape turns out on it.

Jason


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I'm new to the forum and I too am going with RailPro, I originally thought I would go with AirWire, but after finding out about each, I think RailPro would work better for me, plus the cost per installation per engine is a little less in the long run. I think the RailPro controller is much user friendly then the AirWire controller, the AirWire in more like my NCE on my HOn3 layout. 

trainman


----------

